# 15 million dollar layout, Toronto, opens March 2020



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Our home and miniature land - opens March 2020, the HO scale railway of Canada has a $15 million dollar budget.

Just google “Our home and miniature land”, links to photos and YouTube videos...cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Photo of the layout...
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=505832&stc=1&d=1565987295


----------



## Jackets (Jan 24, 2020)

I wonder if they seen this and wanted to compete?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

One of the videos said it was inspired by Miniatur Wunderland in Germany.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Wunderland is still the one everything else is compared to.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I’d agree about Germany’s Wunderland (it’s on my bucket list), but if the layout in Toronto can pull it off, it’s nice to have a North American attraction (ie in our backyard)....cheers 

For you European train buffs, I’ve been to Osoyoos, BC....this is a spectacular model railway.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

This indeed looks spectacular. From the pictures it seems that layout of Wonderland is much better designed to handle large crowds of spectators.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

The Colorado model railway museum in Greeley Colorado has a 5000 square foot layout. I would love to go see it some day


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jscullans said:


> The Colorado model railway museum in Greeley Colorado has a 5000 square foot layout. I would love to go see it some day


 I agree! I've seen videos of Greely's, and it looks awesome!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I really like that Russian layout.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Seriously, you guys are comparing layouts as to which one is better than the other?
Just about anything that is a full room or basement layout is a major work in the creators life. When ya take into consideration how long it took to plan, build and then establish the operating schemes not to mention the financial commitment to it. They are all fantastic layouts and deserve only lauditory comments instead of the, "welll, this other layout is bigger", or "the other layout has more dolls sitting around", or "the other layout owner gave me a free paper engineer hat so I like that one better".
Try appreciating the work in comparison to your 4x8 sheet of plywood world layout.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I agree completely! They are all great layouts with each having their own attraction. Just enjoy and don't compare. Just admire. 


Kenny


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

It's nothing along the magnitude of what's been posted but there is a very nice layout in Helen, GA called Charlemagne's Kingdom or Empire. Helen is about an hour or so north of Atlanta and it's made as an Alpine village with some great German food.


----------



## biff (Jan 18, 2020)

*Greely HO*

I have some photo's of the Greeley layout...now if someone would explain how to up-load them, I'll be happy to do it'

Biff


Mohawk Valley RR


----------

